# Massive unexplained gash out of rat?? (not pleasant pictures)



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I was checking over my rat, who is a mother to 10 babies, and she has a massive gash mid way down her stomach surrounding a nipple?

My rat isn't housed with any other rats than her babies and I've only just come across it, but it looks fresh. 


























I noticed it was surrounding a nipple, could the baby rats have done this?
I just don't think that baby rats would be capable, or understand why they would do this?
Its completely unexplained!!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks to me like pictures I've seen of an abscess that has opened up.


----------



## hcroark (May 6, 2012)

Abscess is exactly what I was thinking too.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Abscess or a tension slice maybe (they get a slice through teh skin to the muscle layer and the skin tension pulls it open wide...they heal very well with no real help from us). Have you checked your cage very carefully for any sharp edges? How old are the babies now?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

maybe she had an infected nipple and tore it open herself to clean it? its def an abcess of some sort, poor girl! hope she heals quickly!


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Abcess


----------

